# Should I take Saratoga Springs?



## islandog (Apr 18, 2019)

Today I called Disney to check on my on-going search for a Disney Resort. I had this search going for about 3 months and wanted a 2 bdr. They offered me a 1 bdr at Saratoga Springs and I took it. Do you think there is any chance for a 2 bdr to come up for this summer? I have until noon tomorrow to cancel if there is a possibility. But I don't want to cancel and have nothing. Thanks


----------



## alwysonvac (Apr 18, 2019)

No, two bdrms haven’t been seen for a very long time.
Mostly one bedrooms at Saratoga Springs and the occasional one bedroom at Old Key West.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 18, 2019)

If you have to stay on property, Saratoga Springs is about all that gets offered to us ordinary folk, and even the Priority inventory is almost all Saratoga Springs.  And no 2 bedrooms for a very long time.  It's worth it to stay on property, if you plan to go to the parks most days.  I would not stay on property without going to the parks.  That would be costly.


----------



## islandog (Apr 18, 2019)

rickandcindy23 said:


> If you have to stay on property, Saratoga Springs is about all that gets offered to us ordinary folk, and even the Priority inventory is almost all Saratoga Springs.  And no 2 bedrooms for a very long time.  It's worth it to stay on property, if you plan to go to the parks most days.  I would not stay on property without going to the parks.  That would be costly.



Thanks.  Maybe I had better quit while I am ahead.  We will be at the parks all day anyway and just so we get to stay on property I will be happy.


----------



## Dean (Apr 19, 2019)

islandog said:


> Thanks.  Maybe I had better quit while I am ahead.  We will be at the parks all day anyway and just so we get to stay on property I will be happy.


IF the 1 BR will work, I'd take it.  There was one report of a 2 BR recently but it's the only report I've seen in a while.  This was an AKV 2 BR.


----------



## bnoble (Apr 19, 2019)

islandog said:


> Do you think there is any chance for a 2 bdr to come up for this summer?


it may be worth joining TUG ($15/year) to have access to the Sightings forum, where these things are routinely discussed.


----------



## vacas (May 28, 2019)

We stayed in an upgraded studio at Saratoga recently and our room had a view of the water. It was conveniently located and we would certainly stay there again. It is a sprawled out resort however so if you get a random room you may end up pretty far from a bus stop.


----------



## 4Sunsets (May 28, 2019)




----------



## Firepath (May 28, 2019)

We have almost always gotten our request when we've exchanged through RCI. We always request Grandstand Building, near pool, which puts us closer to the main pool and lobby, and Grandstand has the first bus stop for pick up and drop off, although I feel the bus stops are easily walkable from any of the buildings.


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Jun 1, 2019)

I second the motion... if a 1-bedroom at SSR is big enough, take it. SSR may not have all the "bells and whistles" like other DVC resorts on-site, but it will allow you to stay and use the bus. If a bus is not convenient, you can use either the Minnie (aka WDW rideshare) or Lyft/Uber. As a driver for Lyft, I frequently pick up tourists at their resort and take them to any of the parks (and the other way around) as they prefer to take a clean ride vs a bus full of sweaty tourists.

TS


----------



## thebudgetmouse (Jun 2, 2019)

I love Saratoga Springs personally and think you'll have a great stay - especially if you submit a good room request! It is such a huge resort and getting the best possible room location is key to enjoying your stay there.


----------



## littlestar (Jun 2, 2019)

thebudgetmouse said:


> I love Saratoga Springs personally and think you'll have a great stay - especially if you submit a good room request! It is such a huge resort and getting the best possible room location is key to enjoying your stay there.


I love it, too.  There are 2 feature pools with slides (Springs and Paddock area).  Grandstand has a nice water play area, too.  Our grand kids really adore Saratoga resort. At certain times of year, even Saratoga can be hard to book with DVC points - not sure if this is due to off site DVC’s like Vero, Hilton Head, and Aulani looking for WDW rooms at the 7 month window or what.


----------



## Caligirlfrtx (Jun 2, 2019)

We jumped on a one bedroom and absolutely loved it there. We were very grateful to be able to trade in.


----------



## Deb & Bill (Jun 2, 2019)

Caligirlfrtx said:


> We jumped on a one bedroom and absolutely loved it there. We were very grateful to be able to trade in.


Just a little info on SSR.  There are only two beds in the one bedroom, a king bed in the master and a queen sleeper sofa in the living room. Hopefully, you don't need beds for five.


----------



## Caligirlfrtx (Jun 4, 2019)

Deb & Bill said:


> Just a little info on SSR.  There are only two beds in the one bedroom, a king bed in the master and a queen sleeper sofa in the living room. Hopefully, you don't need beds for five.


Correct, but to be honest, if a family bought sleeping bash’s or even an air mattress they could sleep some littles in the entryway at the door, there was a lot of wasted space there. Don’t know the exact number allowed per one bedroom but my kids pointed that out when we were there.


----------



## paxsarah (Jun 4, 2019)

I believe they allow 5 but BYO bedding for the fifth person. And I'm not sure if they then allow an additional occupant under age 3 as Disney resorts generally do, or if it's a hard 5.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 9, 2019)

islandog said:


> *Today I called Disney* to check on my on-going search for a Disney Resort. I had this search going for about 3 months and wanted a 2 bdr. They offered me a 1 bdr at Saratoga Springs and I took it. Do you think there is any chance for a 2 bdr to come up for this summer? I have until noon tomorrow to cancel if there is a possibility. But I don't want to cancel and have nothing. Thanks


Did you call Disney or RCI? It seem that the responses here are regarding an OGS in RCI?


----------



## Jan M. (Jun 9, 2019)

We got back last Sunday from a week at Saratoga Springs. There will be a porta crib in the unit if you have someone young enough to still be able to sleep in it.


----------



## montygz (Jun 9, 2019)

Saratoga Springs allows 5 in the 1BRs but you have to bring you own bedding, such as an air mattress. There is plenty of room in the room for 5 people, especially 3 kids.

Make sure you call ahead and get all 5 guests in the system for fastpass+, etc.  Only the DVC side can put 5 guests in the room.

If you wait and try to get 5 guests in the room after you've arrived at the resort, the computer would not let Saratoga Springs add a 5th guest, likely because these rooms only sleep 4 on the hotel side.


----------



## Dean (Jun 10, 2019)

montygz said:


> Saratoga Springs allows 5 in the 1BRs but you have to bring you own bedding, such as an air mattress. There is plenty of room in the room for 5 people, especially 3 kids.
> 
> Make sure you call ahead and get all 5 guests in the system for fastpass+, etc.  Only the DVC side can put 5 guests in the room.
> 
> If you wait and try to get 5 guests in the room after you've arrived at the resort, the computer would not let Saratoga Springs add a 5th guest, likely because these rooms only sleep 4 on the hotel side.


You can't add at check in more because of the system, not 4 vs 5 but officially and legally the room occupancy is set for 4.  Disney in general doesn't count ONE child under 3 y/o at the start of the visit.  DVC has simply decided that 5 in a 1 BR or 9 in a 2 BR (except AKV value) is OK.  You'll likely have trouble adding anyone at check in no matter the numbers.  They can do it but it's a cancelation and rebooking which adds risk, esp to the owners points.  They can also add them in the notes and give you a key card to give them room access but they wouldn't be on any dining plan or have other benefits of an official stay.,


----------



## 4Sunsets (Jun 13, 2019)

Dean said:


> You can't add at check in more because of the system, not 4 vs 5 but officially and legally the room occupancy is set for 4.  Disney in general doesn't count ONE child under 3 y/o at the start of the visit.  DVC has simply decided that 5 in a 1 BR or 9 in a 2 BR (except AKV value) is OK.  You'll likely have trouble adding anyone at check in no matter the numbers.  They can do it but it's a cancelation and rebooking which adds risk, esp to the owners points.  They can also add them in the notes and give you a key card to give them room access but they wouldn't be on any dining plan or have other benefits of an official stay.,



Depends on location, I believe. Not always.


----------



## Dean (Jun 13, 2019)

4Sunsets said:


> Depends on location, I believe. Not always.


It more varies Individual cast member but officially this is the answer Or at least it was a few months ago.  Some resources actually sleep five this way but this was for Saratoga springs


----------



## bendadin (Jun 13, 2019)

You have to call DVC and add the names (and then link to MDE.) We've done five in SSR (and I do 60 day FP) so they would have listed all five guests. 

We also used to bring air mattresses (traveling with three teenagers and NOBODY wants to share a bed.)


----------



## blakefamily (Aug 28, 2019)

do you get free resort parking when trading with RCI ?  Ive only rented DVC points before and we got free parking


----------



## bnoble (Aug 28, 2019)

Yes.


----------



## chalee94 (Aug 29, 2019)

blakefamily said:


> do you get free resort parking when trading with RCI ?  Ive only rented DVC points before and we got free parking



There is a $190 fee for RCI trades to pay to Disney at check in at the Disney resort. It's not really for parking or any other reason other than Disney can get away with it...but just making sure that doesn't come as a surprise...


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 29, 2019)

chalee94 said:


> There is a $190 fee for RCI trades to pay to Disney at check in at the Disney resort. It's not really for parking or any other reason other than Disney can get away with it...but just making sure that doesn't come as a surprise...


Yes, I agree it's an annoyance to pay it, but Hilton SeaWorld also charges $25 per day for "parking and other services."  I find that "because they can" fee to be quite outrageous at Hilton.  Hilton doesn't give me free transportation to/from the parks and the airport, plus FP+ at 60 days out, and Extra Magic Hours, and free magic bands.  Why would anyone stay at any Hilton now via exchange, with those added fees?  You can pretty much assume Disney will start charging even more for their "because they can" fee.


----------



## chalee94 (Aug 29, 2019)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Yes, I agree it's an annoyance to pay it, but Hilton SeaWorld also charges $25 per day for "parking and other services."  I find that "because they can" fee to be quite outrageous at Hilton.  Hilton doesn't give me free transportation to/from the parks and the airport, plus FP+ at 60 days out, and Extra Magic Hours, and free magic bands.  Why would anyone stay at any Hilton now via exchange, with those added fees?  You can pretty much assume Disney will start charging even more for their "because they can" fee.



Yes, I think the fee started at $95 and then they doubled it.

I'm glad the Marriotts near WDW don't pull that resort fee junk... I agree that it makes the Hiltons unappealing for exchanges.


----------



## rhonda (Aug 29, 2019)

If I recall correctly, the DVC's inbound exchange fee doubled when DVC members were offered "free" outbound exchanges rather than "discounted" exchanges.  Basically, the fee covers both sides of the exchange and might help sway a DVC owner to use RCI ... thus creating more exchanges opportunity for those trying to trade _into_ DVC?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 30, 2019)

rhonda said:


> If I recall correctly, the DVC's inbound exchange fee doubled when DVC members were offered "free" outbound exchanges rather than "discounted" exchanges.  Basically, the fee covers both sides of the exchange and might help sway a DVC owner to use RCI ... thus creating more exchanges opportunity for those trying to trade _into_ DVC?


That's very true.


----------



## gdrj (Sep 4, 2019)

rickandcindy23 said:


> If you have to stay on property, Saratoga Springs is about all that gets offered to us ordinary folk...It's worth it to stay on property, if you plan to go to the parks most days.  I would not stay on property without going to the parks.  That would be costly.



AS a DVC owner I would disagree about not worth it if you dont go to the park most days.  I say that because you have plenty to do on property without ever having to get in your car. Now granted many of the things I will mention you could do if you were off property but being inside the Disney bubble can be nice. Things that I would recommend:
- Monorail Hotel Tour/ lounge tour/ dining. 
-Boat from Disney Springs to Port Orleans or French Qtr resorts. 
- From any of the monorail hotels or Wilderness Lodge take a boat to FT. Wilderness.
-Watch Fireworks from Calif Grill or Narcossees
-Rent a boat
-Visit Boardwalk area, ESPN, Ice Cream shops at Beach CLub or Boardwalk
-Check out wine tasting at Jiko’s or some of the other hotels special events
-Visit Spa
- Visit AK Lodge and watch animals from hotel.
-Golf
-mini golf
-Visit NEW tower at Coronado Springs.  Great restaurant/lounge on top floor, not mention lounge in lobby. I have been told you can see fireworks from HS there.

Just a few things that come to mind.


----------



## Lisa P (Sep 4, 2019)

gdrj, I agree that it can be nice to stay at SSR without visiting the parks most days, mainly if one doesn't have a car or doesn't want to drive at all. We enjoy SSR and nearby beautiful, fun-filled resorts as well - especially when we want a 2BR or larger. As you mentioned, those Disney resort activities are mostly open to day guests - just no swimming - and we still enjoy them. Without a Disney resort fee for exchangers, that budget more than covers Uber/Lyft whenever we'll all have a couple drinks out.

For us, since we drive our car to FL, the real value of staying at SSR is primarily to take advantage of early FastPass+ planning and Extra Magic Hours while using a Park Hopper ticket so we can avoid the busier EMH park for the rest of the day. If we don't plan to do much of that, whether we stay at SSR or not doesn't make any difference in our enjoyment of our vacation. If we plan more resort activities or other sightseeing (Universal, Sea World, state park canoeing or wildlife/manatees, NASA, sea kayaking, an ocean beach swim/sail, etc.), it can actually be more pleasant (easier to avoid the major Disney traffic) for us to stay _outside_ the bubble. YMMV.


----------



## bnoble (Sep 4, 2019)

Lisa P said:


> If we plan more resort activities or other sightseeing (Universal, Sea World, state park canoeing or wildlife/manatees, NASA, sea kayaking, an ocean beach swim/sail, etc.), it can actually be more pleasant (easier to avoid the major Disney traffic) for us to stay _outside_ the bubble. YMMV.


Plus, the "2nd Generation" DVC resorts (SSR, VWL, BCV, BWV) all have layouts that are among my least favorite in Orlando.


----------



## Dean (Sep 4, 2019)

gdrj said:


> AS a DVC owner I would disagree about not worth it if you dont go to the park most days.  I say that because you have plenty to do on property without ever having to get in your car. Now granted many of the things I will mention you could do if you were off property but being inside the Disney bubble can be nice. Things that I would recommend:
> - Monorail Hotel Tour/ lounge tour/ dining.
> -Boat from Disney Springs to Port Orleans or French Qtr resorts.
> - From any of the monorail hotels or Wilderness Lodge take a boat to FT. Wilderness.
> ...


IMO it depends on the context.  For an exchange for anyone going to the parks and who has any interest in some of the other on property alternatives, I think it's often worth it even with the additional $190 fee if that's the only difference.  But if there's a huge difference in TPU's or RCI points, it may not be.  And for one who's not going to the parks at all or maybe one day and doesn't plan to spend much time taking advantage of those other options, staying off property may actually be better no matter the cost.  It's essentially the stay on property and go to Universal debate.  Ignoring theming and location, some of the resorts in Orlando are actually as nice or nicer with larger villas than DVC and more resort based activity options.  I'd put maybe 8 resorts a little higher and another dozen or so in the same ballpark overall looked at side by side.


----------



## blondietink (Sep 4, 2019)

FWIW, you cannot access the Top of the World lounge at Bay Lake Towers to watch the fireworks.  Only DVC owners staying onsite can do that.  They check your room key and DVC membership card at the elevators on the ground floor before letting you go up.


----------



## gdrj (Sep 4, 2019)

blondietink said:


> FWIW, you cannot access the Top of the World lounge at Bay Lake Towers to watch the fireworks.  Only DVC owners staying onsite can do that.  They check your room key and DVC membership card at the elevators on the ground floor before letting you go up.



Very true, but there are alternatives by dining at Calif Grill or Narcossees or the outside tables at Trader Sams or the beach at the Poly.


----------



## islandog (Sep 4, 2019)

Thanks to all for your good advice. We did stay at the Saratoga Springs and I have to say it is my least favorite of the Disney resorts. The one bedroom was quite small and had a weird layout and was dominated by that large jacuzzi tub. Just didn’t have that ‘Disney’ feel. About 3 weeks before we were to leave RCI had sent message that we were eligible for an upgrade and had given me hope for something better but it never came through. We did enjoy bus service and getting into parks early. But I had invested 2 years of maintenance fees and search fees and trade fees and feel I overpaid for the one bedroom. I wish I had just taken a Bonnet Creek offer from here. It is much nicer.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 4, 2019)

islandog said:


> Thanks to all for your good advice. We did stay at the Saratoga Springs and I have to say it is my least favorite of the Disney resorts. The one bedroom was quite small and had a weird layout and was dominated by that large jacuzzi tub. Just didn’t have that ‘Disney’ feel. About 3 weeks before we were to leave RCI had sent message that we were eligible for an upgrade and had given me hope for something better but it never came through. We did enjoy bus service and getting into parks early. But I had invested 2 years of maintenance fees and search fees and trade fees and feel I overpaid for the one bedroom. I wish I had just taken a Bonnet Creek offer from here. It is much nicer.


The value you got was pretty good.  If you rented it from Disney it would easily have been $4,000 for a week in a 1 bedroom.  I would have had to charge about $340 per night to rent it with DVC points.  

If you want to stay on Disney property, you pay for it through Disney or a DVC member.  Bonnet Creek doesn't have the benefits, and you have to pay parking or for transportation to/from the parks.

And Boardwalk, Beach Club, and most of the other older DVC units are that same layout.  They did make AKL better, OKW is a better floorplan (much bigger), but some of the others are identical, and the only way you know where you are by being placed into a unit blindfolded is the decor.  

The FP+ for staying on Disney property is a huge benefit.  Also, the early magic hours are a great bonus.  I don't get the disappointment.


----------



## islandog (Sep 5, 2019)

Saratoga Springs seemed more of a golf community and there was none of the fun factor that you have at other resorts like at AK Lodge or Wilderness Lodge where everywhere you look you feel Disney. This could have been Hilton Head or anywhere you go to swing a club. I am sure others like it but I am just saying I didn’t.


----------



## Panina (Sep 5, 2019)

I have only stayed at Saratoga and loved it.  Maybe all the others are better so if I ever go it will be a treat but trading into Saratoga is fine.  The gym there is fabulous, spa treatments available, walking distant to Disney Springs, lots of boards for pin trading and a great lobster roll sandwich at the food court.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 5, 2019)

islandog said:


> Saratoga Springs seemed more of a golf community and there was none of the fun factor that you have at other resorts like at AK Lodge or Wilderness Lodge where everywhere you look you feel Disney. This could have been Hilton Head or anywhere you go to swing a club. I am sure others like it but I am just saying I didn’t.


Was your cost really that high to stay at Saratoga?  I just realized I don't know what it cost you.  Weeks only really cost me $900-$1,100 for most times of year + $190.


----------



## Dean (Sep 5, 2019)

islandog said:


> Thanks to all for your good advice. We did stay at the Saratoga Springs and I have to say it is my least favorite of the Disney resorts. The one bedroom was quite small and had a weird layout and was dominated by that large jacuzzi tub. Just didn’t have that ‘Disney’ feel. About 3 weeks before we were to leave RCI had sent message that we were eligible for an upgrade and had given me hope for something better but it never came through. We did enjoy bus service and getting into parks early. But I had invested 2 years of maintenance fees and search fees and trade fees and feel I overpaid for the one bedroom. I wish I had just taken a Bonnet Creek offer from here. It is much nicer.


The units for BCV, BWV, SSR & VWL (now BRV) are all roughly the same with minor variations and all almost the same size.  There are some variation in setup and BWV only has lockout 2 BR units.  DVC units are smaller comparatively speaking.  We usually stay at SSR but have stayed at most.  We find we enjoy them all but have different experiences at each one.  For OKW & SSR I wouldn't stay without a car but I know others are fine without one there.  I would put Bonnet Creek on par overall largely due to the lazy river and larger units.  But unless they've upgraded the non Presidential units in the last couple of years, the SSR unit were more upscale.


----------



## blondietink (Sep 5, 2019)

gdrj said:


> Very true, but there are alternatives by dining at Calif Grill or Narcossees or the outside tables at Trader Sams or the beach at the Poly.


  Very true.  Also, on the 4th floor at the Contemporary they often have the outside terrace open for viewing. Sometimes it is closed, though.


----------



## islandog (Sep 5, 2019)

It cost me over $3,000 in MFs and fees. I guess I had just saved up my time and planned for over a year to take my grandchildren. I had a major illness all last summer and back surgery in March so I was looking forward to this trip. We had stayed at WL in a 2 bdr about 3 years ago and had such a good time. They didn’t want to leave the resort. This year we left a day early. SSR is a nice resort but it just wasn’t what we wanted. But the staff was wonderful.


----------



## islandog (Sep 5, 2019)

Let me take a step back and apologize to those who own or live SSR. I am sure everyone finds something special to like at their resort. I am just having a bad day - no AC, no hot water, no lights and just got a call from a friend at the power company that lines are a mess and it could be days. I really dread hurricane season. I am eyeing our leaf filled pool and trying to decide if I should jump in. I need a bath!


----------



## Lisa P (Sep 6, 2019)

blondietink said:


> FWIW, you cannot access the Top of the World lounge at Bay Lake Towers to watch the fireworks.  Only DVC owners staying onsite can do that.  They check your room key and DVC membership card at the elevators on the ground floor before letting you go up.





gdrj said:


> Very true, but there are alternatives by dining at Calif Grill or Narcossees or the outside tables at Trader Sams or the beach at the Poly.


When we had appetizers and drinks at the _lounge_ inside the California Grill (CG), we were told to return later to the lower level CG check-in desk and show them our receipt, about 30-60 minutes before MK fireworks time. We did. In groups, we were escorted up the elevators to the outdoor viewing platform to see and hear the fireworks. We had great weather, a really good experience. This was offered to paying CG restaurant and lounge guests through the day. It encourages people to eat at CG at other times besides just fireworks viewing time. Disney resort lodging not required.



islandog said:


> I had invested 2 years of maintenance fees and search fees and trade fees and feel I overpaid for the one bedroom. I wish I had just taken a Bonnet Creek offer from here. It is much nicer.





islandog said:


> Let me take a step back and apologize to those who own or live SSR. ... I am just having a bad day - no AC, no hot water, no lights... I really dread hurricane season.


That *is* disappointing, especially after the year you'd had.  We so look forward to vacations, don't we? No need to apologize. It's *helpful* when we share our own timeshare experiences in a respectful way, as you have!

Hope your power resumes soon!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 6, 2019)

I am not offended, especially when you spent that much to stay at SSR!  I can honestly tell you that I spend a fraction of what you spent.  What you need is some advice on good traders, so you don't have that much in an exchange.  

Sorry about your electricity and water.


----------



## elaine (Sep 6, 2019)

Sorry SSR didn’t meet your expectations. While it’s our least fav dvc, my kids like it a lot. We have gone several times with ages ranging 6-16. For those considering, as it’s the main dvc in Rci, here are some fun things to do:
Evening pool movies. Great main pool with fun games for kids (dd8 won hula hoop contest) and now decent smaller pool at paddocks with twister slide and spray area. Good spray area over at grandstands. Excellent community hall with tons of crafts. Rent bikes and ride over to old key west and explore or go to Disney springs. Walk or take a boat. to Disney springs.
Theming is meh imho, and could be anywhere. I agree, thus why it’s our least fav, but the resort still offers a lot. But would not spend $3k either.


----------



## emoneybug (Sep 6, 2019)

Panina said:


> I have only stayed at Saratoga and loved it.  Maybe all the others are better so if I ever go it will be a treat but trading into Saratoga is fine.  The gym there is fabulous, spa treatments available, walking distant to Disney Springs, lots of boards for pin trading and a great lobster roll sandwich at the food court.



I've owned at SSR since 2012 but only recently stayed there for the 1st time in July in a 2 bedroom.  It was quite nice, we weren't too far from a bus stop or 1 of the pools.  I WISH I had known to try the Lobster Roll Sandwich!  Next time!   ...btw, we split our stay and the 2 bedroom at BayLake in our opinion was AMAZING.  SSR nice.  Baylake AMAZING.


----------



## gdrj (Sep 8, 2019)

rickandcindy23 said:


> The FP+ for staying on Disney property is a huge benefit.  Also, the early magic hours are a great bonus.



Totally Agree.  While Bonnet Creek is nice and SSR is my least favorite of the Disney Resorts.  For us having the Disney Transportation to the Parks and not touching the car if I dont want to as well as the EMH's and FP+ pushes Disney over off property.  Before staying off property we will pay hotel rates at Disney Springs Hotels which have the FP+ and EMH's.  It all comes down to personal choices.  I know some people swear by off property of Disney and will rent homes/condos.  The 20+ minute drive not including parking lots etc. is just not worth it for the way we vacation.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 8, 2019)

When I can get SSR over using my points, I will take SSR every time.  I just told Rick about this thread and he said, "So who cares what is outside of your door, when you are sleeping?  Immersing yourself in Disney doesn't have to mean that the resort has to be all that special.  We are in the parks every day, most of the day.  By the time we get back, we are so tired, all we want to do is put our feet up, not go to the pools, and the kids do not care what pools they go to."  He is a wise man. 

The Magic Hours, Magic Bands, and transportation, those are all the best reasons for me to stay wherever possible on Disney property.  SSR should be more popular, the way Disney Springs has become such a hit.  It's just a boat ride over, or a short walk.

The real problem with staying off property is the long wait for rides like Avatar and the new Star Wars ride.  I wonder how that ride is doing for crowds?


----------

